# SUCHE Mitstreiter für gemeinsames zocken - Server Mal'Ganis



## Atalla (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben,

bin jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren wieder zu WoW zurückgekehrt. Hab mich auch im Großen und Ganzen recht gut eingefunden und auch eine Levelgilde gefunden zwecks Boni. Leider ist da fast nie wer online mit dem ich questen könnte. Deshalb suche ich auf diesem Weg einen netten Mitstreiter, da es alleine doch bissl langweilig ist.
Hab den gesamten Jadewald durchgequestet und steh jetzt am Anfang im Tal der vier Winde (Pangs Hof).

Was bzw. wie stell ich mir das vor...
- am besten mit persönlichem Kontakt via Headset (egal ob über Ts, Skype, etc.), find es einfach viel netter wenn man nebenbei bissl quatschen und Spaß haben kann.
- gemütliches questen, ist ja kein Wettlauf
- bin zeitlich flexibel
- ev. wenn wir dann Stufe 90 sind gemeinsame Unternehmungen (zB Erfolge, alte Inis und Raids, PvP, etc.)

Noch bisschen was zu meiner Person...
Bin 24 Jahre alt, heiße Simone und komme aus Österreich. Würd mich echt freuen wenn ich jemanden netten und sympatischen finde.
Einfach eine Mail schicken (simonepueh@gmail.com) oder mich ingame anflüstern (Seysera).

So genug der Worte... bis bald


----------



## revil84 (20. Februar 2014)

huhu horde oder ally wäre nochmal ne wichtige info :-)


----------



## Atalla (22. Februar 2014)

Ohhh sorry... hatte ich total vergessen... spiele Horde Blutelf-Hexenmeister. =)


----------



## revil84 (23. Februar 2014)

Spitze Horde passt! Nur ist dein Server leider ein anderer! Schreib mir doch mal per pm dein battletag innis und pvp geht ja auch so:-)


----------



## Atalla (23. Februar 2014)

Suche immer noch nach einem netten Mitstreiter.
Kann ja nicht so schwer sein unter den Millionen Spielern jemanden zu finden der mit mir gern zocken würde. *gg*


----------

